# I've Been Hit - In Person!



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

So I go to meet MoTheMan on Wednesday night at a nice cigar shop for a little evening herf, when out of the blue he says, "Nice to meet you, I brought these so you could try them out..." KA-BOOM!!! :gn :gn

What a gift for a noob to the Habanos!

PSD4!
Punch Punch!
Cohiba Robusto!
Montecristo Edmundo!
Bolivar Corona Gigante!

I smoked the PSD4 within 5 minutes of receiving it. I am probably forgetting another stick because I was so overwhelmed.. I will have to check the humi. But, what a HIT. Mo IS The Man!!

GF
One happy smoker today :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow........... what an honor, you got to kick it with the MAN.....

Awesome, it looks like he took care of you for a little while. Although it will be the bane of your existence since now all you will think about is Habanos. 

Mo is really an evil guy inside that kind generous Facade..... beware


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Mo gathers another disciple to the flock............


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Man - congrats on the nice smokes. LOVE the Cohiba robusto and the PSD4!! Way to go Mo!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I spend a lot of time in the OC and was wondering which shop you guys go to. 

My local shop is pissing me off. I went in a month ago and asked the guy to order a box of La Aroma de Cubas in a certain size. He asks me how many I'll buy if he orders them and I told him "at least 1/2 the box" so he says OK and that he'd have them in 2 weeks. I checked back in 2 weeks, no cigars and he says that they'll be in next week. I go back in a week and no cigars, he says that he only has the Robustos and I remind him that he supposedly ordered the Coronas a month ago and he just looks at me and says nothing, shrugs and walks back into his office. 

The first time I asked for the Coronas I bought 3 smokes, the second time I asked I bought 2 smokes and yesterday I bought a humidor, cutter and a load of smokes. What a JERK!!

So anyway, I'm looking for a new shop.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

(909) said:


> I spend a lot of time in the OC and was wondering which shop you guys go to.
> 
> My local shop is pissing me off. I went in a month ago and asked the guy to order a box of La Aroma de Cubas in a certain size. He asks me how many I'll buy if he orders them and I told him "at least 1/2 the box" so he says OK and that he'd have them in 2 weeks. I checked back in 2 weeks, no cigars and he says that they'll be in next week. I go back in a week and no cigars, he says that he only has the Robustos and I remind him that he supposedly ordered the Coronas a month ago and he just looks at me and says nothing, shrugs and walks back into his office.
> 
> ...


I recommend one shop to buy at - Hi Time Liquor in Costa Mesa, or The Tinder Box at South Coast Plaza. Their prices are usually reasonable, and the staff at both shops are very friendly and knowledgable. Another shop I've discovered to hang out at would be Siglo Cigars in Newport Beach. Prices are a little expensive there compared to most other places, but they have a big screen, leather chairs, and are generally open until 12am-1am every night.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

(909) said:


> I spend a lot of time in the OC and was wondering which shop you guys go to.
> 
> My local shop is pissing me off. I went in a month ago and asked the guy to order a box of La Aroma de Cubas in a certain size. He asks me how many I'll buy if he orders them and I told him "at least 1/2 the box" so he says OK and that he'd have them in 2 weeks. I checked back in 2 weeks, no cigars and he says that they'll be in next week. I go back in a week and no cigars, he says that he only has the Robustos and I remind him that he supposedly ordered the Coronas a month ago and he just looks at me and says nothing, shrugs and walks back into his office.
> 
> ...


Embassy cigars in Anaheim Hills. Service was great there and they have a large selection. I will be there thursday around 6 if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> I recommend one shop to buy at - Hi Time Liquor in Costa Mesa.


Been there. Hi Time is a great place for beer, wine, booze, and of course cigars. I like it so much that I occasionally drive the 75 miles from San Diego just to shop there. :z :z :z

Great selection, too, on medium to high end liquor and wine. Nice selection of cigars and accesories.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice in person hit Mo.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess thats why he is the man.

That is a stellar hit.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mo is the man, and he is evil. Sent me a bomb of wonderful smokes early on here at CS and I will be forever grateful. As for the evil part,  :r I had a bit of a start by radar down the proverbial slope then Mo comes along and kicks me in the arse down the slope in a free fall. No looking back after that. 



Thank you sir.


Congrats on the on location bomb. WTG to the master of slope sliding..


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good time and a nice hit from da Man!!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

You always know you're in trouble when Mo shows up with a backpack full of cigars! Glad you guys got to meet up. One word of advice, burn the credit cards.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> I recommend one shop to buy at - Hi Time Liquor in Costa Mesa, or The Tinder Box at South Coast Plaza. Their prices are usually reasonable, and the staff at both shops are very friendly and knowledgable. Another shop I've discovered to hang out at would be Siglo Cigars in Newport Beach. Prices are a little expensive there compared to most other places, but they have a big screen, leather chairs, and are generally open until 12am-1am every night.


Oh good to go, don't even mention Kelly's in Tustin, I see how it is :c

j/k man and congrats, enjoy the smokes


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Foz said:


> Oh good to go, don't even mention Kelly's in Tustin, I see how it is :c
> 
> j/k man and congrats, enjoy the smokes


Sorry sorry sorry Lieutenant.. One of the greatest smoke spots in Orange County would be John Kelly's store in Old Towne Tustin. John Kelly is a great man, and is very helpful.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

I had the pleasure of smoking with Mo, every Friday night for over a year here in Maryland, glad I met him on CS.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Not many honors higher than getting hit by "The Man"...and in person to boot! Congrats, and WTG Mo!!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mos even got jedi powers! they dont even check him at the border  

border agent: whats in your bag sir
MO the man : there is nothing in my bag 
border agent: there is nothing in his bag
Mo the man : you may move along.
border agent: move along thank you


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> Mos even got jedi powers! they dont even check him at the border
> 
> border agent: whats in your bag sir
> MO the man : there is nothing in my bag
> ...


 :r :r 
Mo and his bag of goodies, I tell you.. What an amazing thing. American Express is going to love me. My wife on the other hand..... :hn


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SigEpGF said:


> PSD4!
> Punch Punch!
> Cohiba Robusto!
> Montecristo Edmundo!
> ...


Hope you enjoy every single one Galel.



gabebdog1 said:


> Mos even got jedi powers! they dont even check him at the border
> 
> border agent: whats in your bag sir
> MO the man : there is nothing in my bag
> ...


Figured if I walked into Mexico with my tote bag carrying two travel humidors (yes, they were full of ISOM's), I should be able to walk back into the US with them. 
I just had to make sure I had that innocent-stupid look on my face.  *(LOL)*


(909) said:


> I spend a lot of time in the OC and was wondering which shop you guys go to.
> 
> . . . I'm looking for a new shop.


All the shops mentioned are good! I would also add Maximar's in Orange on Chapman Ave.
BTW, If you're dying to get some La Aroma de Cuba, check with Holt's. La Aroma is one of their house brands, so it'll probably be sheaper there than elsewhere, and you won't be paying that :c P.I.F.A. (Pain In the Frigging' Ass) California Tobbaco Tax. Besides, they also have them in 5-packs 


JFizzle said:


> I had the pleasure of smoking with Mo, every Friday night for over a year here in Maryland, glad I met him on CS.


Brian, it's always great to hang out with a Good ol' BOTL. Heck, you & Jimmy were the first guys from CS to invite me to come hang out with you in Balto. Would love to see you here at the SoCAl herf. You're always welcome to crash at my house, if you like . . . Bruce will also be coming.
If I don't see you here, I'll be seeing you next time I'm in Baltimore (maybe mid-late September)


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

I wish I could make it to Socal with everyone. I'm going to the islands in August for a friends wedding so the extra cash is tied up there.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Mo is to Cuban cigars what Dracula is to Vampires. :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

horrorview said:


> Mo is to Cuban cigars what Dracula is to Vampires. :r


Coming from a guy named horrorview, that's a great compliment.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Coming from a guy named horrorview, that's a great compliment.


Oh, believe me, it's meant as one!! :w


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Can't forget the H. Upmann Petit!!!!!!

Thanks again Mo. You are The Man!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If anybody knows well in advance the next time Mo is heading to the store... please let me know but remember I will need at least six to seven hours notice for the drive :z 

Everyone wants to meet Mo :w 

With hits like that... you really got to wonder if Fidel is giving him kick-backs


----------

